# Potato Salad!!!!!!



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Ey guys so here's a super yummy and easy potato salad that only takes at the most a half hour!
You will need:
-Red potatoes (not pre peeled)
-Miracle Whip
-Dill Pickles
-Celery (if desired)
-Mustard
-peeler
First clean your potatoes and peel them also cut them into about a half of an inch long and wide.
Also cut pickles down the middle untill they're about one centimeter.
Do the same to the celery if you want it.
NOTE: The amount of potatoes, pickles, and celery is up to your but depending on how much you serve should give you an idea. Also keep the amount of each ingredient even.
Now mix the potatoes, pickles, and if used to celery together.
Next make about a cup (or 2 depending the amount of people) of Miracle Whip and 1/2 to 1/3 a cup of mustard together but remember more Miracle Whip than mustard.
NOTE: You never want dry potato salad YUCK!
Then mix it all together all done!!!!!!!! Comment and tell me if you want more!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just found a great recipe from AllRecipes.com - in video format even!






http://allrecipes.com/recipe/worlds-best-potato-salad/detail.aspx

Printable recipe below.


----------

